# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Συμβουλές για καναρίνια?

## natasa35

γεια σας !
μολις χθες πηραμε εναν καναρινο  :Happy:  
θα μπορουσε καποιος να μου πει σχετικα με τα καναρινια? γιατι δεν κελαιδαει καλα? θελει χρονο προσαρμογης στο νεο του περιβαλλον? αρεσει το μπανιο στα καναρινια? τι φρουτα και λαχανικα τους αρεσει? 

ευχαριστω :Confused0013:  :Confused0013:

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλώς ήρθες Νατάσσα!Να σου ζήσει ο κάναρος σου!  :Happy: 

Όπως όλοι οι ζωντανοί οργανισμοί χρειάζονται κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα για να προσαρμοστούν στο καινούργιο τους περιβάλλον,έτσι και τα καναρίνια το χρειάζονται!
Η διαδικασία της προσαρμογής είναι ανάλογα με το πουλί!
Μπορεί να διαρκέσει από 3 μέρες έως και ένα μηνα!Επίσης τα περισσότερα πτηνά έχουν την τάση να κάνουν ''μπάνιο' έτσι ώστε να καθαρίσουν το πτέρωμα τους,είτε από βρωμιές,είτε από νεκρά φτερά!
Επιπλέον όπως και όλοι οι άνθρωποι χρειάζονται κάποιες extra τροφές,έτσι και τα καναρίνια χρειάζονται!
Μια διατροφή μονο με σπορά δεν είναι μια ολοκληρωμένη και πλούσια διατροφή!Έτσι όπως μπορείς να δεις και παρακάτω,επιτρεπόμενα φρούτα και λαχανικά για τα πτηνά:




> *ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΟΜΕΝΕΣ ΤΡΟΦΕΣ
> 
> 
> Φρούτα
>  Καρπούζι, πεπόνι, κεράσια, ροδάκινο, νεκταρίνι, φράουλα,  μπανάνα, σταφύλι, πορτοκάλι, μήλο, ακτινίδιο, ανανάς, μάγκο, παπάγια,  αχλάδι, μανταρίνι, βατόμουρα, ρόδι, δαμάσκηνα, γκρέιπφρουτ.
> 
> Λαχανικά-Χορταρικά
>  Μπρόκολο, κουνουπίδι, καρότο, μαρούλι, αγγούρι,  ντομάτα (τα πράσινα μέρη απαγορεύονται αυστηρά), κολοκύθι, πιπεριά (σε  όλα τα χρώματα), αρακάς, μπάμιες, φασολάκια, σπανάκι, καλαμπόκι,  γλυκοπατάτα, σπαράγγια, μαϊντανός, ραπανάκι, ρεπάνι, παντζάρι, λαχανίδα,  λάχανο, τζίντζερ (όχι υπερβολικές ποσότητες και όχι πολύ συχνά- έως δυο μικρά κομμάτια το μήνα), φινόκιο, ρόκα , ραδίκι, κόλιανδρο,ζωχοί, πικραλίδα, σέσκουλο, γλιστρίδα (αντράκλα), αλσήνη, τσουκνίδα.
> 
> ...






> _ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΕΙΣ - ΣΧΟΛΙΑ_
> Τα φρούτα και τα λαχανικά θα πρέπει να αποτελούν και το 45% της ημερήσια διατροφής. Προσοχή στο σωστό πλύσιμο με άφθονο νερό και στέγνωμα πριν τα προσφέρετε.
>  Προσέχουμε και αφαιρούμε όλα τα κουκούτσια – σπόρους από τα φρούτα γιατί περιέχουν τοξικές ουσίες.
>  Όσο είναι εφικτό αποφεύγουμε να αγοράζουμε προϊόντα στα όποια έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί φυτοφάρμακα, γι ‘αυτό το λόγο προτιμάμε τα βιολογικά. 
> 
> Να  επισημάνουμε ότι όλοι οι ξηροί καρποί, ωμοί ή αποξηραμένοι πρέπει να  είναι ανάλατοι και η κατανάλωσή τους να γίνεται με μέτρο (5% της  διατροφής).*
> * 
> *
> *






> *ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΜΕΝΕΣ ΤΡΟΦΕΣ
> 
> Αβοκάντο, σοκολάτα, καφές, αναψυκτικά, αλκοόλ, chips-πατατάκια,  αλμυρά και ζαχαρούχα τρόφιμα, κρεμμύδια, σκόρδα, σέλινο, μανιτάρια,  γαλακτοκομικά προϊόντα (εκτός γιαουρτιού), ωμά κρέατα, κουκούτσια –  σπόρους φρούτων, ωμά ξερά φασόλια .
> 
> 
> Πιο αναλυτικά:
> 
> Αβοκάντο 
> *Ο  φλοιός και τα κουκούτσια αυτού του δημοφιλούς φρούτου είναι γνωστό ότι  προκαλούν καρδιακή δυσφορία και τελικά καρδιακή ανεπάρκεια στα  κατοικίδια πτηνά. Αν και υπάρχουν διαφορές ως προς το βαθμό τοξικότητας  του αβοκάντο, είναι προτιμότερο «Να προλάβετε παρά να μετανιώσετε» και  να κρατήσετε τα αβοκάντο σε όλες τις μορφές (guacamole, είδος σάλτσας  αβοκάντο) όσο μπορείτε πιο μακριά από τα πτηνά.*
> ...



Το άρθρο είναι αρχικά καταχωρημένο από την αγάπη τη μας Φάνη η αλλιώς Oneiropagida!

----------


## jk21

καναρινι εχεις μονο αυτο; ή εχεις και καποιο αλλο; εχεις αγορασει μιγμα σπορων σε επαρκεια ή μια προχειρη ποσοτητα και θες να παρεις και αλλο; το πουλακι θα το εχεις μονο του ή εχεις σκοπο να το ζευγαρωσεις φετος; 

καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας !
*Ο χάρτης της παρέας μας!!!*

----------


## natasa35

μαλλον αρχισε η προσαρμογη του κυριου... αρχισε να κελαηδαει εδω και καμια ωριτσα... κουκλος ειναι  .... φωναρα !!!!!
προς το παρων εχω μονο το καναρινι !! ειχα και ενα ζευγαρι παραδεισια αλλα μου πεθαναν  :sad:   γιατι  ξεχασε η κορη μου να τα βαλει τροφη δεν αντεξαν ...
τον καναρινο λεω καποια στιγμη να τον ζευγαρωσω... (τα παραδεισια τα ειχα ζευγαρωσει και εχω απογονους μοιρασμενους σε φιλους)  αλλα θελω λιγο πρωτα να μαθω λιγα πραγματα και μετα. δεν ξερω αν ειναι ευκολα στην αναπαραγωγη κλπ.
οσο για την τροφη εχω παρει μειγμα τρφης και μια κιτρινη βιταμινη ( μαλλον αυγοτροφη πρεπει να ειναι} και του εχω βαλει και ενα παστελι με μελι...

ευχαριστω πολυ για τις συμβουλες , πραγματικα δεν ηξερα οτι μπορω να του δωσω τοσα φρουτα και λαχανικα !!!!

----------


## vag21

η αναπαραγωγη των καναρινιων δεν θεωρειτε πολυ δυσκολη,αρκει να κανεις σωστη διατροφικη προετοιμασια και να τα βαλεις μαζι στην σωστη περιοδο αναπαραγωγης.εδω θα βρεις τα παντα γυρω απο αυτο το θεμα.
τωρα δυο μικρες συμβουλες.αυγοτροφη μπορεις να φτιαχνεις μονη σου,πολυ καλυτερες απο του εμποριου και προσεξε λιγο αυτα τα παστελακια με μελι,εχουν μικρη διατροφικη αξια αλλα μεγαλη παχυντικη.

----------


## mitsman

*Αναπαραγωγή καναρινιών*Στο παραπανω λινκ θα βρεις τα περισσοτερα που θα χρειαστεις για την αναπαραγωγη!

----------


## natasa35

τελεια παιδια ευχαριστω...... για οτι αλλο  θα σας ξανα ενοχλησω...  τωρα αυτες τις μερες θα περιμενω να δω ποτε θα παρει μπρος να κελαηδησει...
α.. φανταζομαι οτι καπου εδω μεσα θα βρω πως να κανω αυγοτροφη ετσι? :wink:

----------


## mitsman

*Συνταγές αυγοτροφής*ριξε μια ματια εδω!

----------

